# How long to rest



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Quick question

i know you have to let the beans rest but is this after the time they have been roasted ?or the time you break the seal on the bag ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Rest time starts from roast date - usually around 7-10 days depending on bean and degree of roast. Beans give off carbon dioxide which vents through the one way valve.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Roasted. They need time to de-gas. Best kept in a bag with a one way seal (that's usually how they come from the roasters).

The rest time varies depending on bean and roast profile - usually no less than a week and sometimes up to 3 weeks! Ask the roaster for their recommendation.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Thank you , I though it was that but was unsure, and sometimes the easiest answers are the hardest to find.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Resting times are not set in stone and can vary from one bean/roast to another.

You can try earlier i.e. 3 days+ with brewed methods i.e. v60/ aeropress/ chemex, though as already mentioned leave a good 7-10 days minimum for espresso.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I think on lighter roasts you can get away with less than that for espresso. If you do break in, be sure to seal the bag up again tightly.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

I always tend to give at least a week but prefer around 10 days+


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Daren said:


> The rest time varies depending on bean and roast profile - usually no less than a week and sometimes up to 3 weeks! Ask the roaster for their recommendation.


7-10 days is a good guide but agree ask the roaster. Bought my first lot of londinium beans recently and they had the rest times on the packets and one was 18 days from roast! ! Another good reason to order your beans ahead of time!!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Best i get to Smokey Barn then as have a feeling I am going to need some beans this weekend:exit:


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

GS11 said:


> Resting times are not set in stone and can vary from one bean/roast to another.
> 
> You can try earlier i.e. 3 days+ with brewed methods i.e. v60/ aeropress/ chemex, though as already mentioned leave a good 7-10 days minimum for espresso.


So you need 3+ days for non-espresso brewed methods? I thought with these methods you can use the beans almost immediately...


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

charris said:


> So you need 3+ days for non-espresso brewed methods? I thought with these methods you can use the beans almost immediately...


I personally prefer brewed at about 3 day+ though I see on some roasting websites ( SM's) 24 hours is long enough to wait..... It's simply a case of try it for yourself and see what you like


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

HasBean was a day after roast too for brewed


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

kikapu said:


> HasBean was a day after roast too for brewed


For brewed/pour over, isn't necessary to degas beans. The CO2 will vent harmlessly during brewing - you'll just a more vigorous bloom.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> For brewed/pour over, isn't necessary to degas beans. The CO2 will vent harmlessly during brewing - you'll just a more vigorous bloom.


Along this line was thinking is it JUST the degassing that improves the perceived flavor of the coffee?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I have nothing to substantiate this, but over the years I have become convinced that other changes do take place post roast, not just degassing. I notice that the flavour of coffee seems to develop more if left for around 3-4 days, even for carafe.

My times are at least 24hrs for presspot, drip carafe etc.., but preferably 3 days. For espresso machines, minimum 4 days onwards. If the seal on the coffee hasn't been cracked (e.g. 1 way valve bag), the coffee is great even 4 weeks later, but once opened might stale slightly quicker. At 6 weeks any coffee not matter how packed is best opened and used within a week.

For my own roasts, I feel they peak between day 7-21.

It's all a bit subjective though.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Took my lead on not needing to rest/degas beans for pour over from Scott Rao's book on espresso extraction and not noticed any difference other than more blooming. Haven't tried beans younger than three days from roast though. Going to try this when I start firing up the Quest again - been too cold in the conservatory!


----------

